# Paris-Roubaix **SPOILERS**



## rich p (7 Apr 2014)

Anticipating this one already. If it's as enthralling as the RVV it'll be worth waiting for.
GT says he's happy to play a totally supporting role for EBH in this one. To my untrained eye GT has seemed slightly stronger than Eddie so far but we shall see how it pans out. No mention of Wiggo in his analysis though. Support or maverick wildcard?


----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Anticipating this one already. If it's as enthralling as the RVV it'll be worth waiting for.
> GT says he's happy to play a totally supporting role for EBH in this one. To my untrained eye GT has seemed slightly stronger than Eddie so far but we shall see how it pans out. No mention of Wiggo in his analysis though. Support or maverick wildcard?


Not overwhelmed by the early season form of EBH in the last years, however I do believe that the little climbs are suited a bit better for G, while the flat cobble-sections of PR might indeed suit Hagen better

By the way, given his history/reputation shouldn't G better pass on PR? He could do very well in the Amstel Gold (and he is risking some more crashes now)


----------



## jdtate101 (7 Apr 2014)

Would love to see Zdenek Sytbar do well after last yrs unfortunate incident within the last 20K's. I'll guess I will find out as I'm going to be there on Sunday cheering from the sidelines, possibly with more than a few beers in me to dull the pain from doing the Paris-Roubaix Challenge the day before. Just slightly looking forward to it all...


----------



## User169 (7 Apr 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Would love to see Zdenek Sytbar do well after last yrs unfortunate incident within the last 20K's. I'll guess I will find out as I'm going to be there on Sunday cheering from the sidelines, possibly with more than a few beers in me to dull the pain from doing the Paris-Roubaix Challenge the day before. Just slightly looking forward to it all...



Good luck. I'm going too. Starting to brick it a bit now!


----------



## laurence (7 Apr 2014)

i'll be cheering for Fab or Tomeke as usual.


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Apr 2014)

*Cobbled sectors of the 2014 Paris-Roubaix*
28. Troisvilles (km 97.5 — 2.2km) ★★★
27. Viesly (km 104 — 1.8km) ★★★
26. Quiévy (km 106.5 — 3.7km) ★★★★
25. Saint-Python (km 111 — 1.5km) ★★
24. Solesmes (km 119.5 — 800m) ★★
23. Saulzoir (km 126 — 1.2km) ★★
22. Verchain-Maugré (km 130.5 — 1.6km) ★★★
21. Quérénaing — Famars (km 135 — 1.2km) ★★
20. Monchaux-sur-Ecaillon (km 140.5 — 1.6km) ★★★
19. Haveluy (km 153 — 2.5km) ★★★★
18. Trouée d’Arenberg (km 161.5 — 2.4km) ★★★★★
17. Wallers — Hélesmes “Pont Gibus” (km 167.5 — 1.6km) rating not provided by ASO
16. Hornaing (km 174.5 — 3.7km) ★★★★
15. Warlaing — Brillon (km 182 — 2.4km) ★★★
14. Tilloy — Sars-et-Rosières (km 185 — 2.4km) ★★★★
13. Beuvry-la-Forêt — Orchies (km 191.5 — 1.4km) ★★★
12. Orchies (km 196.5 — 1.7km) ★★★
11. Auchy-lez-Orchies — Bersée (km 202.5 — 2.7km) ★★★★
10. Mons-en-Pévèle (km 208 — 3km) ★★★★★
9. Mérignies – Avelin (km 214 — 700m) ★★
8. Pont-Thibaut (km 217.5 — 1.4km) ★★★
7. Templeuve — Moulin de Vertain (km 223.5 — 500m) ★★
6. Cysoing — Bourghelles (km 230 — 1,300 m) ★★★★ Bourghelles — Wannehain (km 232.5 — 1,100 m) ★★★
5. Camphin-en-Pévèle (km 237 — 1,800 m) ★★★★
4. Le Carrefour de l’Arbre (km 240 — 2,100 m) ★★★★★
3. Gruson (km 242 — 1,100 m) ★★
2. Hem (km 249 — 1,400 m) ★★
1. Roubaix (km 256 — 300 m) ★

EEEEEKKKKKKK....


----------



## The Couch (8 Apr 2014)

This is apparently how the first "secteur" looks like:






If Mons-en-Pévèle and Carrefour de l’Arbre looks anything like this, it's gonna be hard to see many people sticking together (since crashes will be aplenty)


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Apr 2014)

Weather forecast is for clear and dry days and nights for the next week, so hopefully it'll harden up. Even if it does it's going to be REALLY dusty.


----------



## The Couch (9 Apr 2014)

Some pics from Wiggo/Sky training on the cobblestones
http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld/cnt/DMF20140408_01060905?pid=3210054


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2014)

What are Wiggo's shoes? They look like old-skool lace-ups.


----------



## andrew_s (9 Apr 2014)

They seem to be these shoes
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/giro/empire-acc-road-shoe-ec057845


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2014)

andrew_s said:


> They seem to be these shoes
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/giro/empire-acc-road-shoe-ec057845


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2014)

andrew_s said:


> They seem to be these shoes
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/giro/empire-acc-road-shoe-ec057845


Yee gods! The price.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Apr 2014)

I like them! The price isn't that shocking either, they are high end shoes after all


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Apr 2014)

I have never spent £200 on a pair of shoes, that's the price of a Glastonbury ticket.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Apr 2014)

Not saying people should all be happy to spend that much, just saying the price of the shoes is hardly outlandish. It is a top end shoe, you get what you pay for. Plus shoes last years... my last pair lasted 5 years, they have only just been replaced (I did consider these Giro shoes as their replacement but in the end went with the S-Works).

PS. I'd rather have new shoes than go to Glastonbury


----------



## 400bhp (9 Apr 2014)

Never mind the shoes, look at the tractor tyres


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Apr 2014)

400bhp said:


> Never mind the shoes, look at the tractor tyres



Given what they're riding over, I think it's understandable .

I know there aren't very many pictures, but is it significant that Wiggins is (mostly) on the drops whereas all the other riders are on the hoods or tops ?
And, without wanting to seem like as much a fan-boy as jowwy, don't you think he's looking pretty good there ?

I'm expecting a valiant top 10 place.
Unless it rains.
Or Thomas takes him out in a crash.

ETA: I love watching this race so much that I'm skipping an audax that would contribute to my RRTY (and it's a ride that I really enjoy).
Instead, GF and I are going out with our usual group but we're even cutting that short to get back in time.

Shocking.

.

.


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2014)

andrew_s said:


> They seem to be these shoes
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/giro/empire-acc-road-shoe-ec057845



Ta! Nice looking shoes.

David Millar's RVV shoes were a bit eye-catching...


----------



## raindog (10 Apr 2014)

andrew_s said:


> They seem to be these shoes
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/giro/empire-acc-road-shoe-ec057845


I'd love a pair of those - too pricey for me though.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2014)

raindog said:


> I'd love a pair of those - too pricey for me though.


Ditto - very nice, understated. Just have to explain this to the Mrs now....


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Or Thomas takes him out in a crash.
> .




 We heard it here first folks.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2014)

I think Wiggins might do rather better than everyone is expecting. I still want Stybar to win. And whatever else happens, a 'Van something' will come second... you also heard this here first


----------



## beastie (10 Apr 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think Wiggins might do rather better than everyone is expecting. I still want Stybar to win. And whatever else happens, a 'Van something' will come second... you also heard this here first


The thing with Wiggins is he could be anywhere. From a top ten all they way to "can't be arsed" 
For the win, it's gonna be Cancellara v Vanmarke v the rest.


----------



## The Couch (10 Apr 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think Wiggins might do rather better than everyone is expecting. I still want Stybar to win. And whatever else happens, a '*Van something*' will come second... you also heard this here first


That's a really smart way to put it 

(of course, if you just said a Belgian takes second you would have included Boonen as well)


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2014)

Head says Vanmarcke, heart says Wiggins might just do it. 

He's shown what he can do when he really wants something. I think he's capable of it. He's a brute of a rouleur and has the chops to pull off a long solo attack. Main thing against him is a complete lack of pedigree in one-day races. But he showed well in RVV last week...


----------



## thom (10 Apr 2014)

How could Wiggins win ?

He can sprint but not like Cancellara or Boonen. Most of the 'Van something's (copyright FM) have shown nous and experience at the death that would I think normally trump Brad. Maybe, just maybe, his track background could help though.

So he'd need to get to Roubaix alone or in a small group of upstarts, obviously lacking a major OPQS rider or Fab. I could imagine a template like when Van Summeren won in 2011. Stick him up the road early enough on, hoping in a sense he is not considered a major threat but then SKY spend all their resources keeping EBH/Thomas limpet like on the tail of the big favourites.

If Fab is in good shape with 40km to go then he wouldn't let Wiggins launch off the front, like Boonen did in 2012 when Fab was not there. 

Luck will always play a part but it has to be an incredible long shot. I think Wiggins best chance is through stealthy tactics in an early breakaway, backed up by a team dedicated to protecting a.n.other against counters from the usual candidates.


By definition, the best rider will win on the day - whoever that is, it will be a lot of fun watching.


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2014)

Like the Harelbeke. Cancellara had some bad luck and couldn't get back and Sagan won. The previous year it was the other way around and at one point this year, Thomas gapped Sagan on a climb. Do that in Roubaix and then keep the pace high and they might not get back, depending on who's in the groups.

Wiggins says in the interview below that positioning is key. He clearly wants to win it. Personally I don't think he can, not that I wouldn't love to see him do it but it seems a big ask, considering who's there.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wiggins-serious-about-paris-roubaix-ambitions


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> Most of the 'Van something's (copyright FM) have shown nous and experience at the death that would I think normally trump Brad.



Yeah, I completely agree with that. But I still think he has an outside chance!


----------



## thom (10 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, I completely agree with that. But I still think he has an outside chance!


Sure he has an outside chance. I think his best chances involves a good amount of risk as part of a dual team strategy, requiring him to in effect lay his cards on the table earlier than most. It will be interesting to see how SKY play the tactics, how many resources they give to him as opposed to EBH for example.


----------



## Hont (10 Apr 2014)

Forecast is dry (again! When was it last wet at P-R?) so this significantly increases the chances of Wiggins remaining committed for the whole race. I'm with Thom: for Wiggins to win it he will need a lot of luck. I can see him making the podium* by hanging with the likes of Cancellara and then losing the sprint but the only way he can win is to time trial off the front, which is going to need a whole bunch of Vans+Cancellara+Boonen to fall off or get dust in their eyes at the crucial moment and not notice.

Given how vocal he has been about wanting to win I don't see any of "the big favourites"^ letting him go up the road without at least someone who can win marking him.

*Usual Paris Roubaix caveats - as long as he doesn't fall off, break his bike etc.
^ (c) S.Kelly


----------



## The Couch (10 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> Sure he has an outside chance. I think his best chances involves a good amount of risk as part of a dual team strategy, requiring him to in effect lay his cards on the table earlier than most. ...


I agree, maybe next year with some more experience in these things I will hold him in higher esteem



smutchin said:


> heart says Wiggins might just do it...


If I really let me heart speak, it would be Van Summeren that I would give it to (with the shock he sustained last Sunday), however can't see how he will be able to have focused himself this week or how the others will allow him to get away (with enough lead) after winning it via a break-away a couple of years ago


----------



## thom (10 Apr 2014)

Links pinched from the steep hill website:



And if you needed anything more to get you in the mood, plug in your stereo system, stick the dial to 11 and watch this :


----------



## The Couch (10 Apr 2014)

Van Summeren is starting (his wife has tweeted so) after discussing it with the family of the injured women

Devolder most likely isn't going to start, since he was having too much pain in his elbow today during reconnaissance
(which is a big shame for him, since he was clearly in great form for these 2 weeks)


----------



## User169 (10 Apr 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Would love to see Zdenek Sytbar do well after last yrs unfortunate incident within the last 20K's. I'll guess I will find out as I'm going to be there on Sunday cheering from the sidelines, possibly with more than a few beers in me to dull the pain from doing the Paris-Roubaix Challenge the day before. Just slightly looking forward to it all...


 
Just saw that there are about 3,500 people registered. A bit different RVV with 16,000.

Brits lead the way, followed by the Dutch and then French.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Apr 2014)

Just watched a rerun of the 2013 race on eurosport :-D gets you right in the mood!


----------



## The Couch (11 Apr 2014)

Quite funny/surprising:
Most (if not all) Belgian articles I read recently about PR, always mention that Wiggins is participating, but that he is doing so as preparation for the Tour.

While he has mentioned clearly in interviews (on e.g. Cyclingnews) that PR is a real focus-point of his season and that he isn't at all focusing on a GT (if you've seen him climbing this year, it's fairly obvious even). Some of the people here even have very high expectations/hopes for him in PR.

Besides this, there isn't that much talk even about Thomas, Kristoff or Stybar.

I am a bit disappointed with the lack of understanding from our reporters on this.


----------



## smutchin (11 Apr 2014)

If he does win, will they claim him as a Belgian?


----------



## thom (11 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> Besides this, there isn't that much talk even about Thomas, Kristoff or Stybar.


Didn't Geraint Thomas state he would be riding for EBH, the designated SKY leader for PR ?


----------



## Hont (11 Apr 2014)

Some riders views on Wiggins' chances...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mixed-opinions-in-peloton-on-wiggins-paris-roubaix-hopes

“It would just be nice to be in their company in the final” from the man himself.


----------



## smutchin (11 Apr 2014)

I didn't realise Wiggo was the first TdF winner since Lemond to even take part in PR, but it does explain why the level of interest in his participation is so high.


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> Didn't Geraint Thomas state he would be riding for EBH, the designated SKY leader for PR ?


Yes!


----------



## thom (11 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Yes!


Knew I read it somewhere - turns out in the OP...


----------



## The Couch (11 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> I didn't realise Wiggo was the first TdF winner since Lemond to even take part in PR


Really?!? Froome or Evans never participated? A bit of a surprise to me as well


----------



## smutchin (11 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> Really?!? Froome or Evans never participated? A bit of a surprise to me as well



According to the article Hont linked to above. 

<motty>Cuddles seems to favour the Ardennes over Flanders - he's done Amstel Gold, Liege-Bastogne-Liege and Fleche Wallonne a few times. Froome likewise, though he has ridden Gent-Wevelgem and Scheldeprijs. The article does mention that Brad has taken part in PR twice before, but this will be the first time since he won the TdF.</motty>


----------



## thom (11 Apr 2014)

There's a nice Will Foth article about PR that talks to Froome about his one participation with Barloworld in 2006 (I think):

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/10...hell-north-paris-roubaix-cobbles-cycling-race


----------



## User169 (11 Apr 2014)

Roubaix Town Hall. The sign outside the front door is a count-down to the race start.


----------



## The Couch (12 Apr 2014)

Wiggo just got a step higher on my esteem ladder 
"_Wiggins would seek out a rare section of London cobbles and daydream that he was Johan Museeuw_"


----------



## raindog (12 Apr 2014)

bring it on.....


----------



## thom (12 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> Wiggo just got a step higher on my esteem ladder
> "_Wiggins would seek out a rare section of London cobbles and daydream that he was Johan Museeuw_"


To be honest, I cycle through the cobbles around Seven Dials just north of Covent Garden relatively often and just as I take this right hander after Belgos on to the cobbled bit and leading up to the roundabout, I find this voice in my head talking about laying down the power, barrelling on and dropping the sedate cyclists on shoppers. It's a further measure of just how delusive I can get that this happens equally whether I'm on my nice cross bike or a tank-like Barclays Hire bike...


----------



## tigger (12 Apr 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think Wiggins might do rather better than everyone is expecting.



Agreed, I thought his Flanders effort was very positive, he was still with the main pack until the last climb. He's never been able to punch up steep hills so that was probably his limit for Flanders but at PR climbs aren't an issue. His TT ability plus the extra weight and power he has gained should set him in good stead. I think winning is too much of an ask, but incidents aside, I'd be disappointed if he isn't in some form of contention in the last 30km.


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> To be honest, I cycle through the cobbles around Seven Dials just north of Covent Garden relatively often and just as I take this right hander after Belgos on to the cobbled bit and leading up to the roundabout, I find this voice in my head talking about laying down the power, barrelling on and dropping the sedate cyclists on shoppers. It's a further measure of just how delusive I can get that this happens equally whether I'm on my nice cross bike or a tank-like Barclays Hire bike...



Hah. A stage of the Kellogs Tour of Britain finished up William Brown Street in Liverpool a few times. I used to ride up it regularly on my way back from uni. I may have have sprinted up a few times re-living what I'd seen 






Sadly a dead end now and I think pedestrianised, so you can't ride it anymore.


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2014)

_so you can't ride it anymore_
With your knees you can't ride anywhere anymore__




Crackle said:


> Hah. A stage of the Kellogs Tour of Britain finished up William Brown Street in Liverpool a few times. I used to ride up it regularly on my way back from uni. I may have have sprinted up a few times re-living what I'd seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2014)

All right, I heard you the first time. Pain is temporary anyway. And according to Google, you can still ride it. Maybe when my knees let me, I'll go back and do it for old times sake.


----------



## thom (13 Apr 2014)

They're off:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2014)

It's just started on Eurosport and I can't get Eurosport Player to work!!


----------



## YahudaMoon (13 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> It's just started on Eurosport and I can't get Eurosport Player to work!!



Im geeting something here 

http://www.hahabar.com/20140413/v-haha_sport_9_name-796449-5349abfa7aea02.88507287.html


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> It's just started on Eurosport and I can't get Eurosport Player to work!!



It took 10 minutes and a few off/on and restarts but I've got it now, thankfully.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2014)

Who was it that has died? I only caught part of the dialogue. I hope it's not who I think they said it was (not that I want it to be anyone of course)


----------



## smutchin (13 Apr 2014)

So much for the rule about not riding on the footpath.


----------



## thom (13 Apr 2014)

Is that 5 SKY on the front ?

edit - nope, 6...


----------



## thom (13 Apr 2014)

Arenberg!


----------



## The Couch (13 Apr 2014)

Thomas awaiting Wiggins after a flat
(not sure if I would have "sacrificed" GT for it)


----------



## Speicher (13 Apr 2014)

level crossing closed



Is the time gap reinstated?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Apr 2014)

I love it..
stop until the choo choo passes..
'zero'


----------



## tug benson (13 Apr 2014)

Big crash...


----------



## ayceejay (13 Apr 2014)

Comparing the roads these people are riding on today with a well maintained city street is a bit wide of the mark. If you remove some of the cobbles and loosen others then fill the gaps with mud you will be much closer. That being said granite is very slippery when wet and never smooth, in an attempt at smoothness wooden pave has been used (in Northern France I believe) and now we are talking slippery.
Incidentally wasn't Wiggins born in Belgium?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2014)

Speicher said:


> level crossing closed
> 
> 
> 
> Is the time gap reinstated?



No.


----------



## Speicher (13 Apr 2014)

Cancellara brought down by a team mate.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> So much for the rule about not riding on the footpath.



I reckon Cancellara will agree with you on that one!


----------



## NormanD (13 Apr 2014)

it's carnage out there ... riveting viewing


----------



## Speicher (13 Apr 2014)

NormanD said:


> it's carnage out there ... riveting viewing



On the rivet?


----------



## User169 (13 Apr 2014)

Boonen flexing his legs!


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Apr 2014)

It's just nuts what they are riding on think most on here would think cross bike for this! Or an MTB lol


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Apr 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> It's just nuts what they are riding on think most on here would think cross bike for this! Or an MTB lol


I'd have to shove a pillow down the back my shorts to even attempt it


----------



## Scoosh (13 Apr 2014)

Looks like Thor has gone up to bring it all back ...

Oops- no he hasn't he's going for it !


----------



## tug benson (13 Apr 2014)

Clown with a flag..Nearly took Boonen out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2014)

It's all kicking off now!!


----------



## tug benson (13 Apr 2014)

Attacks starting.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Apr 2014)




----------



## neilb1906 (13 Apr 2014)

Mmm...nice ad break timing.


----------



## tug benson (13 Apr 2014)

Sagan attack and eurosport went for a break?


----------



## thom (13 Apr 2014)

Nearly all back together now


----------



## User169 (13 Apr 2014)

This is shaping up very nicely!


----------



## User169 (13 Apr 2014)

Wiggo!!


----------



## tug benson (13 Apr 2014)

Amazing race...What a finish this is going to be


----------



## User169 (13 Apr 2014)

Fair play to Terpstra, but bit of an anticlimax.


----------



## Twotter (13 Apr 2014)

Great race but shame we missed Sagan & co finishing.


----------



## tug benson (13 Apr 2014)

Shocked that the group couldn't chase him down


----------



## Louch (13 Apr 2014)

turned over to see last 4km, crap camerawork to miss sprint for 2nd


----------



## thom (13 Apr 2014)

Well played Terpstra & OPQS - they had enough numbers to roll the dice in the final kms and did so.
An unlikely winner but evidently the right card at the right time - one of the big favourites would have been chased down but none of the big favourites was prepared or able to make it to him in the end.

I take my hat off to Geraint Thomas & Bradley Wiggins - no cigar this time but they were close.


----------



## Crackle (13 Apr 2014)

Thomas and Wiggins seemed to have a conflab and looked like they both decided they couldn't win it and no one wanted to drag anyone else back, especially Degenkolb, who's having an impressive season.

Sagan showed well considering he was looking really cheesed off at the back at about 100k, fiddling with his gears and bar tape.

Great race. Had been looking forward to that all week.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed that. Great work from Wiggins and Thomas, for while I thought Wiggins was going to go for it off the front. Terpstra is a worthy winner, 5th 2 years ago, 3rd last year and winner this year - not too shabby!


----------



## Globalti (13 Apr 2014)

Roubaix wins Roubaix again!


----------



## Peteaud (13 Apr 2014)

Great race. 

eurosport @ 2.99 a month is worth it for PR alone.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Apr 2014)

Wow - edge of my seat for the last 20 or so km.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Great race.
> 
> eurosport @ 2.99 a month is worth it for PR alone.


Only in April! 

(It is also worth it for other races in other months though ...)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Apr 2014)

Wiggins, I expected to be up there, in fact I was hoping he would be on the podium, but for for me the two next most impressive rides, after Terpstra of course, were Thomas and Degnekolb. The German is supposed to be a sprinter but, having won Gent-Weveglem, which isn't too unexpected for a strongman sprinter, coming 2nd in P-R is a far more impressive result in my book. Thomas was dismissed by almost all the pundits as too lightweight for the cobbles before this race, but he proved them wrong - had he not had to pace EBH and Wiggins back on after punctures, he might have been able to go with Terpstra and have been in with a genuine chance of victory. But they are both really young to be competitive in the classics so I think we'll see them fighting it out for wins in the next few years.


----------



## smutchin (14 Apr 2014)

Don't forget G won the junior PR a few years ago. He's always had the ability.


----------



## thom (14 Apr 2014)

Luke Rowe did well coming 31'st too.

Come stage 5 of July's event, it is interesting to note that in dry conditions, SKY had 5 riders in the top 31, Taxoff-Sinko's top rider was 35'th, Movistar's top rider was 54'th, Katusha's was 57'th.
Chris Froome won't be feeling the cobbles are an area of weakness for his team; rather an opportunity to put concerted pressure on some of his main contenders.


----------



## beastie (14 Apr 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wiggins, I expected to be up there, in fact I was hoping he would be on the podium, but for for me the two next most impressive rides, after Terpstra of course, were Thomas and Degnekolb. The German is supposed to be a sprinter but, having won Gent-Weveglem, which isn't too unexpected for a strongman sprinter, coming 2nd in P-R is a far more impressive result in my book. Thomas was dismissed by almost all the pundits as too lightweight for the cobbles before this race, but he proved them wrong - had he not had to pace EBH and Wiggins back on after punctures, he might have been able to go with Terpstra and have been in with a genuine chance of victory. But they are both really young to be competitive in the classics so I think we'll see them fighting it out for wins in the next few years.


I am amazed that EBH was team leader. I don't think he will be again(At PR at least), failing once again to live up to the promise of his early years.


----------



## thom (14 Apr 2014)

beastie said:


> I am amazed that EBH was team leader. I don't think he will be again(At PR at least), failing once again to live up to the promise of his early years.


Hmm - despite having a pretty heavy crash losing him over 30 seconds, EBH did manage to come 21'st and 1:05 off the winner:


----------



## beastie (14 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> Hmm - despite having a pretty heavy crash losing him over 30 seconds, EBH did manage to come 21'st and 1:05 off the winner:



Well that's a fair point I suppose. Even so do you think that he has not progressed as expected given the stellar start to his career?


----------



## The Couch (14 Apr 2014)

Maybe I am the only one (well, at least I am already supported in this opinion by the Misses)... however I didn't much enjoy this version.


There was a high tempo of the peloton the full day, but the strong guys waited way too long to attack. The wind apparently was the biggest factor for this (as said by a lot of people in the interviews afterwards and highlighted by the commentary during the race)
Boonen and GT(maybe perhaps he wasn't even team leader) were about the only who had the guts to go early for it, however half of the group didn't want to cooperate, basically nullifying their chances at getting much of an advantage (and largely choking Boonen and GTs legs already)

When Vanmarcke and Cancellara (in a lesser extent) finally decided to put the pedal down (too late imo), it seemed that again not enough people were interested to cooperate/stay ahead (especially between the secteurs). And perhaps what was even more the problem, the were not strong enough to make the difference big enough (again I believe because of above reasons)
When the group of 11 got together, it was predictable what the outcome would be: 
either OPQS would jump away and stay away or it would chase down all other attempts
in the sprint Degenkolb would take it, since he clearly was the best and fittest sprinter still around (Sagan being visibly clearly knackered those last 10K)

Vanmarcke even said my thoughts during the finish in an interview after the finish "_I didn't want to chase Terpstra, since I would be called the dumbass again who helped somebody else i.e Degenkolb win_"


*Last year, I thoroughly enjoyed Paris Roubaix because of the suspension between the secteurs* (e.g. Vanmarck and Vandenbergh escaping, Cancellara needing to make up the difference with 2 groups,...) *as well as on the cobblestones* (e.g. Cancellara flooring it, Stybar holding on for dear live in the rear wheel of Cancellara). *This year I felt it was only half the race.*


----------



## thom (14 Apr 2014)

beastie said:


> Well that's a fair point I suppose. Even so do you think that he has not progressed as expected given the stellar start to his career?


No you're right there I guess but I think these things can come in waves. Bad seasons follow good ones (e.g. Sagan is having it a bit tougher this year). 
Luck can play a massive part and ultimately if he's doing his best to succeed yet not quite making it, I don't think that he deserves criticism necessarily but I guess you're just noting that an expected trajectory isn't being followed.
Perhaps the cobbles are part of the issue - he came second in the WC in Valkenberg so maybe he'd actually do better in the Ardennes.


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2014)

Just saw that David Millar nearly didn't finish. He stopped after one lap of the velodrome: 5 minutes later someone pointed out he hadn't completed the course and he then rode the final lap.


----------



## thom (14 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> Maybe I am the only one (well, at least I am already supported in this opinion by the Misses)... however I didn't much enjoy this version.
> 
> 
> There was a high tempo of the peloton the full day, but the strong guys waited way too long to attack. The wind apparently was the biggest factor for this (as said by a lot of people in the interviews afterwards and highlighted by the commentary during the race)
> ...


I hear what you're saying and visually I agree, there wasn't the spectacular decisive moment that normally occurs.

This is quite an interesting take on the race for me:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...roubaix-analysis-terpstra-picks-moment-120229

Bike races get won in a panoply of different ways - the cumulative effects of past experiences rather neutralised the big shark, Cancellara this time. That Boonen was deputed to play Vandenbergh's role was key to changing the dynamic of the finale is interesting and shows OPQS to be a determined team that learn quickly and in doing so they succeeded in outwitting a decent sized bunch and the "strongest" individual riders. I quite like the cunning that goes into making that happen even though it made it look a bit like some of the big guys went out with a whimper.


----------



## Hont (14 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> This is quite an interesting take on the race for me:
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...roubaix-analysis-terpstra-picks-moment-120229



That's good analysis. To add to that, Thomas said he was cooked so couldn't follow Terpstra. Wiggins had done a big effort not long before so presumably was not able to respond (although he's not stated that as a reason and it wouldn't surprise me if he was just being selfish). It's such fine margins that make the difference between success and failure. Last week OPQS had a rider up front not working, because Terpstra and Boonen were behind. Same this week (except it was Stybar not Vandenbergh) but this time it played out.


----------



## Crackle (14 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> I hear what you're saying and visually I agree, there wasn't the spectacular decisive moment that normally occurs.
> 
> This is quite an interesting take on the race for me:
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...roubaix-analysis-terpstra-picks-moment-120229
> ...



Good article. I wonder now, from reading that and other interviews whether Wiggins should not have had a pop and why he ultimately didn't. There's a good chance he would have been marked but equally, there's a good chance he may have got the jump as everyone was watching the big favourites, who equally would not have wanted to bring Degenkolb and Sagan back if he had gone. If he truly did have the legs, then it was an opportunity missed. I'd assumed he didn't until I read the post race interviews.


----------



## thom (14 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Good article. I wonder now, from reading that and other interviews whether Wiggins should not have had a pop and why he ultimately didn't. There's a good chance he would have been marked but equally, there's a good chance he may have got the jump as everyone was watching the big favourites, who equally would not have wanted to bring Degenkolb and Sagan back if he had gone. If he truly did have the legs, then it was an opportunity missed. I'd assumed he didn't until I read the post race interviews.


Well as soon as the group of 6 riders (2 sky - Thomas & Wiggins, 2 OPQS - Boonen & Terpstra, 1 Garmin - Langeveld, 1 Giant-Shimano - Arndt), as soon as they caught Sagan, Canc, Deg, Vanm and Stybar, Wiggins did have a good pop at going for a long one. It was about 9km from the end I think. There was just sufficient energy in the others to shut him down.
Perhaps in hindsight he thinks he might have realised OPQS would make attacks and that he should have waited to try to be a part of one of those.

For me he gets credit for that attack but on reflection I do think Geraint Thomas did more work and was stronger on the day than Wiggins.


----------



## Crackle (14 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> Well as soon as the group of 6 riders (2 sky - Thomas & Wiggins, 2 OPQS - Boonen & Terpstra, 1 Garmin - Langeveld, 1 Giant-Shimano - Arndt), as soon as they caught Sagan, Canc, Deg, Vanm and Stybar, Wiggins did have a good pop at going for a long one. It was about 9km from the end I think. There was just sufficient energy in the others to shut him down.
> Perhaps in hindsight he thinks he might have realised OPQS would make attacks and that he should have waited to try to be a part of one of those.
> 
> For me he gets credit for that attack but on reflection I do think Geraint Thomas did more work and was stronger on the day than Wiggins.


Did he, I read it but didn't see it. Probably because I was trying to find another feed that wasn't frozen. Curses.


----------



## thom (14 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Did he, I read it but didn't see it. Probably because I was trying to find another feed that wasn't frozen. Curses.


yeah - it was closed down quickly but I did think for a moment that maybe he was about to pull something classy


----------



## Crackle (14 Apr 2014)

Ah, I did see it. I didn't have it down as a dig though. Short and sweet.


----------



## smutchin (14 Apr 2014)

Haven't actually seen the finish yet but I've got it recorded to watch later...



thom said:


> yeah - it was closed down quickly but I did think for a moment that maybe he was about to pull something classy



Shame. It's the kind of scenario I envisaged for him winning the race. You'd think that on his day, Brad is quite capable of pulling off something like that. Guess it wasn't his day though. But I like Terpstra so I'm pleased for him.

Good to see G there at the death again. Shame he ended up playing domestique if he was Sky's strongest man on the day. Sounds like the team missed Stannard as well. Good effort by Luke Rowe too.


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2014)

There's no reason why Wiggins couldn't have pulled off an effort similar to Terpstra's even if there would have been 2 OPQS to shut it down. In theory Sky were actually in the same postion re Terpstra's attak with BW and GT. Nobody knew how knackered they were.
It's a question of timing, luck and experience which OPQS had and Wiggins should have been acquiring by doing other races this season.


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2014)

p.s. I should have read the CW link before I wrote that^^^^


----------



## Peteaud (14 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> Maybe I am the only one (well, at least I am already supported in this opinion by the Misses)... however I didn't much enjoy this version.
> 
> 
> There was a high tempo of the peloton the full day, but the strong guys waited way too long to attack. The wind apparently was the biggest factor for this (as said by a lot of people in the interviews afterwards and highlighted by the commentary during the race)
> ...




I agree with you to a point.

Last year i was on the edge of my seat right to the end, this year not quite as much.

Still loved every second of it, and it really is on my list of places / races to see.


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Apr 2014)

My photo's from both the Paris-Roubaix Challenge on the Sat and the Pro race We managed to get to Inchy, Arenburg & Roubaix:

https://www.facebook.com/jdtate101/media_set?set=a.635673876512880&type=1


----------



## thom (15 Apr 2014)

Terpstra posts his winning ride on Strava : http://app.strava.com/activities/130432764

He'll be well gutted his best "Top Achievement" on the ride was only getting 5th overall on Pavé de Quiévy (5:58)


----------



## The Couch (15 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> Terpstra posts his winning ride on Strava : http://app.strava.com/activities/130432764
> 
> He'll be well gutted his best "Top Achievement" on the ride was only getting 5th overall on Pavé de Quiévy (5:58)


Oh yeah, I'm sure he's gutted


----------



## oldroadman (15 Apr 2014)

Let's just say this. For a rider P-R is a hellish chaos a lot of the time, and a fight for position and survival. The cars are often a long way back, the dust on a dry day leaves you gasping and dry, the mud on a wet day will make you crash (everyone does), you will get punctures at the wrong moment and wait minutes for a wheel, trying to ride a flat tub over pave is no fun. There are lunatic - often drunk - fans, who leap out of the way at the last minute and show no respect. In among that lot, your team is trying to win the bike race! Just to finish is something, it's almost a rite of passage, as getting round a GT is to stage race riders. I thought Sunday's race was brilliant, it simply was not possible to work out the likely outcome, except that OPQS should have got the win because of their numbers in the final, which they did. The Wiggins/Thomas rides were out of the top drawer. I'll bet the chat inside the last 20km was "I'm knackered, how about you?" "Me too". "One more go if we can manage and to cover OPQS?" "OK". Then Mr T went and spoiled the party, great move, and nobody was willing to leave it all on the road just before the stadium. Chess on the road, we all lose, T wins. For Sky, two in the top ten is a good result considering that EBH had some bad luck and it played out that probably the two strongest rouleurs were in the group. They could not afford to chance a sprint, as evidenced by places 7 and 9. The option was an attack from G, chased down, attack at 5km to go by Brad, and see what happens. BUT you have to have good legs at that point and that was perhaps not the case. Nobody else wanted to ride in that last 5km either. There is some interesting analysis on here, the one thing sure is that when you have been on your backside a couple of times, are covered in dust/mud (take your pick), knackered, then it takes a very clear head to be a potential winner, which is something that can be a challenge. A bit of the "draining the swamp/up to the neck in alligators" proverb describes it best.
It's often very quiet in the showers afterwards, everyone is more or less empty. I've even seen experienced motos staring into space having survived one.
Just to be clear, there is NEVER such a thing as a dull P-R, just like there is never a dull L-B-L, or RVV. Not for those involved, anyway, in any capacity.


----------



## The Couch (15 Apr 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Just to be clear, there is NEVER such a thing as a dull P-R, just like there is never a dull L-B-L, or RVV. Not for those involved, anyway, in any capacity.


Since this might be pointed towards my earlier comment... 

Indeed inside the race, it's not dull at all.
The Sporza reporter on the bike said so, that's it's absolutely fascinating to see the back of the race (flat after flat after flat for often the same riders, and that's not even including the equipment failures or crashes)

I just find that from my (lazy ass) spectator point of view this race was not so great, because of the strong men/favourites perhaps waiting too long and/or not wanting to ride in-between the secteurs.

Definitely no offence meant to anybody's performance on the day.


----------



## Hont (15 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> I just find that from my (lazy ass) spectator point of view this race was not so great, because of the strong men/favourites perhaps waiting too long and/or not wanting to ride in-between the secteurs.



I thought it was one of the better recent editions, but I'm not implying that your opinion is wrong, just that I saw it differently. The move by Boonen at 60km out meant that the serious action started quite early. The race was on for most of that time as the selection did not form until close to the end. Terpstra's late move was not immediately obvious as being the winning one.

It was far better than watching Cancellara be off the front for 40km easily distancing a disorganised chase (2010) or Boonen being off the front for 40km easily distancing a disorganised chase (2012). And better than a small group forming with some distance to go where it was obvious who was going to win the sprint (2008, 2013)


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Apr 2014)

Damn he's fast. I went full gas on that segment on Sat during the PRC (it was one of three timed sections) and did it in 8:24 (it was 3.7km long). Those guys are so fast it's unreal.


----------



## Donger (15 Apr 2014)

Did anyone else spot the huge steaming pile of manure that a farmer had left right at the side of one of the roughest sections of cobbles?
Quite near the closing stages, they showed a shot from the front where a Sky rider in the background was seen veering suddenly off the road and through a crowd of people. This could have been way worse, as it was just a few yards after the manure. This was almost material for the greatest ever "What Happens Next?" round in A Question of Sport.


----------



## thom (15 Apr 2014)

Donger said:


> Did anyone else spot the huge steaming pile of manure that a farmer had left right at the side of one of the roughest sections of cobbles?
> Quite near the closing stages, they showed a shot from the front where a Sky rider in the background was seen veering suddenly off the road and through a crowd of people. This could have been way worse, as it was just a few yards after the manure. This was almost material for the greatest ever "What Happens Next?" round in A Question of Sport.


see the video in : http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/paris-roubaix-spoilers.153583/post-3026742


----------



## thom (16 Apr 2014)

How the race was won, according to Cosmo Catalano:


----------



## oldroadman (16 Apr 2014)

Donger said:


> Did anyone else spot the huge steaming pile of manure that a farmer had left right at the side of one of the roughest sections of cobbles?
> Quite near the closing stages, they showed a shot from the front where a Sky rider in the background was seen veering suddenly off the road and through a crowd of people. This could have been way worse, as it was just a few yards after the manure. This was almost material for the greatest ever "What Happens Next?" round in A Question of Sport.


I noticed that too, later in the day got a call from an old mate who noted that this was a feature (a very long time ago) of a race called "Essex Trophy" which had lots of rough sections on farm roads. A bit like Cicle Classic but slightly better surfaced sections, he said. Anyway, one dirt farm road was dead straight apart from taking a curve round a big steaming pile of, er, fertiliser. So guys, someone in the UK did it first, it seems!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2014)

A potential story from cyclingweekly website:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/racing/paris-roubaix/paris-roubaix-pills-found-120446


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> A potential story from cyclingweekly website:
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/racing/paris-roubaix/paris-roubaix-pills-found-120446


If they'd been found today I'd suspect they were Brabantse pijls


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2014)

Wasn't Cancellara photographed taking some Pils at the end of RVV the other day?


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Wasn't Cancellara photographed taking some Pils at the end of RVV the other day?


I'm not giving this a like unless you like mine first


----------



## User169 (16 Apr 2014)

OK. Given that the thread has degenerated. Fat nobber giving it the beans in Roubaix velodrome on Saturday..


----------



## smutchin (17 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm not giving this a like unless you like mine first



Read it and weep:


----------



## Crackle (17 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Read it and weep:
> View attachment 42592


You won something Smutch


----------



## fimm (17 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> OK. Given that the thread has degenerated. Fat nobber giving it the beans in Roubaix velodrome on Saturday..


Well done. You don't look nearly dirty enough, though...


----------

